

Etherpad pro is in beta - andymoe
http://etherpad.com/ep/pro-signup/

======
ErrantX
can anyone else sign up - it doesnt recognise any of my email addresses!

~~~
andymoe
Try the link from the front page of the site to start the beta process. Oops.

------
sound2man
Looks a little like google wave, only not in an "email" form.

Sign up worked for me.

